# I think I've died and gone to heaven.............



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

​​Good for 10 years! Delicious ready-to-eat Bacon, because some things you can't live without! Camping and emergency rations, approx. 54 strips. Fully cooked, ultra tasty, with mouthwatering smoky flavor. 9-oz. can, 10-year shelf life. (But can you wait?!)​​iggy: iggy: iggy: iggy: iggy:​


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:eating: :eating: :eating: :eating: :eating:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

that would never last untill the apocolypse in my house to be considered rations

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm bacon


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Gotta tell ya Tim--- that mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm bacon line made me laugh.lol.

Must be cause I'm just a bit chipper today.

awprint:


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Gotta stock up on that!!!!!!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Bacon...........Bacon..........Bacon...........gimme some bacon.

Where can you get that at?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/Main.aspx?​


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm with sneaky and trees on this one. Gimme some bacon.


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

I've actually had some, it really isn't half bad. But it's bacon so how could it be bad?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------

